# Tutorial: Killer Tree or Hedge



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

That is so cool !


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much Bobzilla


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

PS...... I love all your work. You are sooo talented ! 







Terra said:


> Thanks so much Bobzilla


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

thats cute ... but whats funny is hearing you trying to figure out what to do with the tree..lol


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Another great one by Terra! Definitely have to try this.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Aww, thanks guys


----------



## shiningstar (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks, so amazing


----------

